# First plow, Blizzard or snow dogg, LT or HD?



## Swest18x (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi guys

I've got a new property with 800 ft of gravel drive plus another 150 foot to a barn and a wide turn around. The drive is very narrow, one lane only with woods right up to the stone and a horsegate in the middle just wide enough for my truck and trailer. I have no experience plowing. We have a 2001 ford excursion, going to upgrade the front springs and hang a plow off the front. Went with the excursion because we have two kids in cars seats and a third on the way, the plan is on mornings it's snowing I'll be getting up, plow the driveway to get the wife and her honda civic off to work, load up the kids, drop them off at the sitter, my wife works 12 hour shifts so I get home first with the kids in the back and need to be able to plow my way back in the driveway if it's been snowing all day. I commute about 35 minutes and the plow comes with me, although the other option is have the plow on the truck the night before, plow in the morning then drop the plow and just rely on the 4x4 to bomb my way back in the driveway in the afternoon, pick the plow back up, etc. 

So in choosing a plow the plow weight seems like reasonable consideration since I will be carrying it a good distance, also how fast/easy I can hook it up. I've got two local dealers and their best price installed is the same, one is a blizzard 7600lt, the other is a Snow dogg hd75. The blizzard Dealer doesnt stock the hd blizzard and the other dealer says the lighter snow dogg won't fit the excursion so I've narrowed it down to those 2 options. The blizzard is 200 pounds lighter and seems to be an easier hook up (is that true?). The snow dogg looks like a tougher more beefier plow. I live in western ny, and catch the lake effect, probably plowing 15 or 20 times a year I guess. The other consideration is there's a small hill as we exit the drive so ground clearance might come into play. What do you think? Is the heavier plow worth hauling the weight around? Is the blizzard enough plow for my property? Which should I go with?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The blizzards mount, I have never liked since dd changed them. That's my .02
I can't say about the dogg
Either of these won't hurt your front end a bit. The extra weight does help, but if your only doing your drive, your not gunna know the difference.
The blizzard uses all western wiring and such so you have some ease in getting electrical parts if needed.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Blizzard......


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

dieselss;1858505 said:


> The blizzards mount, I have never liked since dd changed them. That's my .02


I wonder how much time you have actually spent using PH2 ...

The Blizzard 7600LT is a great plow. You will find it plenty strong for your use. It will also be so easy to remove and attach that you won't commute with it on if you know you won't need it. Skip the suspension mods and get the Blizzard.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder how much time you have actually spent using PH2 ...

I.own a ph1. Compare the 2. I have seen first hard ph2 blizzards bend, break, and fold.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

We and our customers have broken way more PH1 plows in major failures than have PH2. We have sold over 300 Blizzards so I am not basing my experience on a dozen plows. The 7600lt is one of the best plows we have ever sold.


----------



## Swest18x (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks. I called back to the dealer again on the blizzard and spoke to someone else, now they are saying the 7600lt frame may require some modifications to fit on the excursion and they won't know for sure until they get it in. So it looks like I am going with the blizzard 8000 hd instead. Easy hook up is the selling point, just hope I don't ever have problems with the hydraulics, that's a heavy plow compared to the LT if I ever had to muscle it around by hand.


----------

